# Ende-zu-Ende-Verschlüsselung: EU will im Eilverfahren Generalschlüssel für Behörden



## PCGH-Redaktion (11. November 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Ende-zu-Ende-Verschlüsselung: EU will im Eilverfahren Generalschlüssel für Behörden*

						Die EU will im Eilverfahren Generalschlüssel für Messenger und Nachrichtendienste durchsetzen, die eine Ende-zu-Ende-Verschlüsselung verwenden. Hintergrund ist der Anschlag in Wien, aufgrund dessen die Rechte noch einmal ausgeweitet wurden.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Ende-zu-Ende-Verschlüsselung: EU will im Eilverfahren Generalschlüssel für Behörden*


----------



## Birdy84 (11. November 2020)

Bitte auch gleich Generalschlüssel für physikalische Schlösser mit beantragen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. November 2020)

Zustände wie in China.
Private Kommunikation soll vollständig verhindert werden.


----------



## Oberst Klink (11. November 2020)

Klar, wenn ich dann auch Akteneinsicht in die Archive der EU erhalte. Sicher interessant dort "schmutzige Wäsche" zu finden.


DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Zustände wie in China.
> Private Kommunikation soll vollständig verhindert werden.


Nicht verhindet, nur überwacht. Und am besten noch ein Social Score wie in China. Wer nicht linientreu ist, der bekommt keine Kredite mehr, keine Arbeit, keine Krankenversorgung, nichts mehr.


----------



## dethacc (11. November 2020)

Da merkt man wieder wie fremd unsere Politiker der digitalen Welt sind oder doch neidisch auf Systeme wie in China.

Verschlüsselung mit Generalschlüssel ist wie einen Tresor zu bauen, 1m dick Stahlbeton aber mit Holztür auf der Rückseite für den "Notfall".


----------



## taks (11. November 2020)

Haben da ein paar zu fest am Farbverdünner geschnüffelt


----------



## sonny1606 (11. November 2020)

Die NSA hat schon ewig Zugriff auf alles was auf Apple/Microsoft/Linux/Android Gerät Vollzugriff inkl alle Messanger deren Betreiber in den USA leben wie eben whatsapp, signal etc. Die haben per Gestz das Recht und nutzen dies voll umfänglich, nachweislich.  Nun zieht halt EU mal etwas nach, damit sie nicht ganz dunkel in Nebel rumfährt.


----------



## Cybnotic (11. November 2020)

dethacc schrieb:


> Da merkt man wieder wie fremd unsere Politiker der digitalen Welt sind oder doch neidisch auf Systeme wie in China.
> 
> Verschlüsselung mit Generalschlüssel ist wie einen Tresor zu bauen, 1m dick Stahlbeton aber mit Holztür auf der Rückseite für den "Notfall".


genau so ist es..


Aber ich glaube kaum, das die das  Begreifen  
MfG


----------



## Nightslaver (11. November 2020)

Cybnotic schrieb:


> genau so ist es..
> 
> 
> Aber ich glaube kaum, das die das  Begreifen
> MfG



Frau von *ähm* der Leyen hat doch nichts zu verbergen.
Oh, wait a minute... 

Schon gespannt darauf wann Deutschlands fleißigster und bester Europapolitiker Martin Sonneborn auf seinem Youtube Kanal ein Statement zum Thema bringen wird.


----------



## owned139 (11. November 2020)

sonny1606 schrieb:


> Die NSA hat schon ewig Zugriff auf alles was auf Apple/Microsoft/Linux/Android Gerät Vollzugriff inkl alle Messanger deren Betreiber in den USA leben wie eben whatsapp, signal etc. Die haben per Gestz das Recht und nutzen dies voll umfänglich, nachweislich.  Nun zieht halt EU mal etwas nach, damit sie nicht ganz dunkel in Nebel rumfährt.


Auch die NSA kann nicht zaubern und jede Encryption umgehen und ein Gesetz dazu gibt es noch nicht, aber etwas ähnliches ist dort gerade im Gespräch. Denen ist das auch ein Dorn im Auge.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. November 2020)

sonny1606 schrieb:


> Die NSA hat schon ewig Zugriff auf alles was auf Apple/Microsoft/Linux/Android Gerät Vollzugriff inkl alle Messanger deren Betreiber in den USA leben wie eben whatsapp, signal etc. Die haben per Gestz das Recht und nutzen dies voll umfänglich, nachweislich.  Nun zieht halt EU mal etwas nach, damit sie nicht ganz dunkel in Nebel rumfährt.


Dann erkläre mir mal bitte wie das bei Open-Source sein soll sofern die nicht eine Lücke entdeckt haben, die noch nicht behoben ist. Hintertüren wurden da in den Changelogs auffallen.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (11. November 2020)

Also ich vertrauen UNSEREN Behörden, WENN es richtig umgesetzt wird, zb mit Gerichtsbeschluss, wenn es Anschläge wie in Wien verhindert, habe ich nichts dagegen.
Diejenigen die dies Kritisieren honorieren nie was verhindert wurde, auch weil es in den Medien nicht so deutlich und quantitativ dargelegt wird - oder nicht dargelegt werden kann wegen dem Schutz von Informanten, eingesetzter Technik und Art der überführung die auch später weiter gut funktionieren soll.
Wir leben in einem freien Land, keiner sollte Mitteleuropa mit zb der Türkei verwechseln.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. November 2020)

ΔΣΛ schrieb:


> Also ich vertrauen UNSEREN Behörden, WENN es richtig umgesetzt wird, zb mit Gerichtsbeschluss, wenn es Anschläge wie in Wien verhindert, habe ich nichts dagegen.
> Diejenigen die dies Kritisieren honorieren nie was verhindert wurde, auch weil es in den Medien nicht so deutlich und quantitativ dargelegt wird - oder nicht dargelegt werden kann wegen dem Schutz von Informanten, eingesetzter Technik und Art der überführung die auch später weiter gut funktionieren soll.
> Wir leben in einem freuen Land, keiner sollte Mitteleuropa mit zb der Türkei verwechseln.


Du kannst aber dann deiner Verschlüsselung nicht vertrauen und sie ist wertlos, denn jeder andere Angreifer könnte auch den Schlüssel haben. 
zudem ist mir unklar, warum Behörden trauen sollte. Aus sich der IT sind dies ganz normale Angreifer die es rauszuhalten gilt.


----------



## owned139 (11. November 2020)

ΔΣΛ schrieb:


> Also ich vertrauen UNSEREN Behörden...


Wie man unsere Behörden ja kennt, arbeiten die immer ordentlich und da gehts nie drunter und drüber


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. November 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Du kannst aber dann deiner Verschlüsselung nicht vertrauen und sie ist wertlos,


So ist es. Sobald es ein Backdoor gibt ist das Verfahren praktisch gestorben/nutzlos. Denn genau das worum es geht, Unbefugten Lesemöglichkeitenm zu entziehen, funktioniert dann nicht mehr da jeder Unbefugte potentiell den Schlüssel haben könnte.


----------



## Septimus (11. November 2020)

Wenn einzig Strafverfolgungsbehörden nach einem Gerichtsbeschluss Zugriff auf die Kommunikation bekommen dann reicht das vollkommen aus. Bekommen "sonstige" Zugriff auf die Kommunikation dann sehe ich bürgerliche Rechte bedroht die die EU angeblich schützen will.

Wir reden hier jetzt von Islamischen Gewalttätern die in Europa Zuflucht gesucht haben, die ins Land gelassen wurden ohne deren Identitäten und deren Beweggründe für ihre angebliche Flucht zu prüfen, jetzt die Rechte aller in Europa lebenden Bürger einschränken zu wollen nur um diesen Straftätern auf die Spur zu kommen ist für mich der falsche Ansatz. Richtig wäre an der -nicht vorhandenen EU Aussengrenze-  die Identitäten nachweislich feststellen zu lassen und wer keine Papiere hat kommt erst gar nicht nach Europa rein! Handy gut geschützt aber Papiere angeblich verloren, das sollte nicht mehr anerkannt werden. Desweiteren muß der noch sichere Rückzugsraum hier in Europa für Straftäter aus dem Ausland abgeschafft werden, sprich wer als Straftäter hier Auffällig wird der wird auch Abgeschoben und das möglichst Zeitnah.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. November 2020)

> Wenn einzig Strafverfolgungsbehörden nach einem Gerichtsbeschluss Zugriff auf die Kommunikation bekommen dann reicht das vollkommen aus. Bekommen "sonstige" Zugriff auf die Kommunikation dann sehe ich bürgerliche Rechte bedroht die die EU angeblich schützen will.


Dann ist aber die Verschlüsselung selbst nicht mehr sicher.


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. November 2020)

Septimus schrieb:


> Wenn einzig Strafverfolgungsbehörden nach einem Gerichtsbeschluss Zugriff auf die Kommunikation bekommen dann reicht das vollkommen aus


Das ist bereits viel zu weit.

Nicht, weil ich Straftäter decken möchte, sondern weil eine solche Möglichkeit eben voraussetzt dass es ein Backdoor gibt. Und das ist halt per se inakzeptabel.

Bei Straftat + Gerichtsbeschluss kann die Polizei ja auch rechtmäßig in meine Wohnung einrücken - aber deswegen muss ich (bzw alle Einwohner) noch lange nicht hingehen und auf der örtlichen Polizeidienststelle die Wohnungsschlüssel hinterlegen.
Was hier digital gemacht werden soll bedeutet für das normale Leben übersetzt, dass der Polizeichef der Stadt einen Generalschlüssel bekommt der in alle Wohnungen passt. Mit nem Zettel dran "nur benutzen mit richterlicher Anordnung und bitte nicht verlieren!".
Vielleicht sollte man das den ganzen Boomern in der Politik so erklären.


----------



## RyzA (11. November 2020)

Das die Polizei dann einfach meine Nachrichten lesen könnte löst in mir auch ein Unbehagen aus.
Klar geht es primär um Verdächtige aber theoretisch ist es dann ja bei jeden möglich.
Ich finde hier geht der Staat zu weit!


----------



## DKK007 (11. November 2020)

Die Messenger haben doch eh keine richtige E2E-Verschlüsselung. Nicht umsonst kann man da problemlos über die Webansicht mitlesen. Und auch in den Gruppen, wie die aufgeflogenen Rechtsextremen Chatgruppen zeigen.
Wer Sicherheit will muss sich da selbst um die Schlüsselverwaltung kümmern und nimmt einfach PGP. Bzw darauf aufbauende Plugins wie Enigmail.

Und auf die Chats selbst darf dann wie bei einer normalen Telefonüberwachung eh nur nach einem richterlichen Beschluss zugegriffen werden.
Man hat also keinen geringeren Rechtsschutz wie bei einem normalen Telefonat oder SMS.


----------



## psalm64 (11. November 2020)

ΔΣΛ schrieb:


> Also ich vertrauen UNSEREN Behörden, WENN es richtig umgesetzt wird, zb mit Gerichtsbeschluss, wenn es Anschläge wie in Wien verhindert, habe ich nichts dagegen.





Septimus schrieb:


> Wenn einzig Strafverfolgungsbehörden nach einem Gerichtsbeschluss Zugriff auf die Kommunikation bekommen dann reicht das vollkommen aus. Bekommen "sonstige" Zugriff auf die Kommunikation dann sehe ich bürgerliche Rechte bedroht die die EU angeblich schützen will.


Klar. Der "normale Bürger hat eigentlich auch nichts zu verbergen und unsere Briefe kann theoretisch auch jeder öffnen, trotz Briefgeheimnis. Den AKTUELLEN Behörden würde ich auch vertrauen. Aber mal angenommen es werden die Vorraussetzungen dafür wirklich geschaffen (Open Source verboten etc) und dann?
Wenn dann mal in x Jahren eine Regierung/Behörde existiert, der man nicht so vertrauen kann? (Ich bringe hier immer gerne das Beispiel mit dem vergleichsweise modernen Bevölkerungsregister der Niederlande vor dem zweiten Weltkrieg. Da hat sich auch keiner was bei gedacht, bis die Nazis einmarschiert sind...)

Ausserdem ist das Problem, das es Berufsgruppen gibt, die aus gutem Grund und mit gutem Recht Verschlüsselung benutzen, wie z.B. Journalisten oder die Industrie, um sich vor Industriespionage zu schützen.
Und mal ganz ehrlich: Wer schon genug kriminelle Energie aufbringt sich illegal Waffen zu besorgen und Anschläge zu planen, der hat auch genügend kriminelle Energie für verbotene Verschlüsselungssoftware, oder?


----------



## takan (11. November 2020)

Septimus schrieb:


> Wenn einzig Strafverfolgungsbehörden nach einem Gerichtsbeschluss Zugriff auf die Kommunikation bekommen dann reicht das vollkommen aus. Bekommen "sonstige" Zugriff auf die Kommunikation dann sehe ich bürgerliche Rechte bedroht die die EU angeblich schützen will.
> 
> Wir reden hier jetzt von Islamischen Gewalttätern die in Europa Zuflucht gesucht haben, die ins Land gelassen wurden ohne deren Identitäten und deren Beweggründe für ihre angebliche Flucht zu prüfen, jetzt die Rechte aller in Europa lebenden Bürger einschränken zu wollen nur um diesen Straftätern auf die Spur zu kommen ist für mich der falsche Ansatz. Richtig wäre an der -nicht vorhandenen EU Aussengrenze-  die Identitäten nachweislich feststellen zu lassen und wer keine Papiere hat kommt erst gar nicht nach Europa rein! Handy gut geschützt aber Papiere angeblich verloren, das sollte nicht mehr anerkannt werden. Desweiteren muß der noch sichere Rückzugsraum hier in Europa für Straftäter aus dem Ausland abgeschafft werden, sprich wer als Straftäter hier Auffällig wird der wird auch Abgeschoben und das möglichst Zeitnah.


ein richter unterschreibt die anfrage der behörde. fertig

ein richter verweigert seine unterschrift und muss dies begründen (!)
ein richter hat viel arbeit, anstatt eine begründung zu schreiben unterschreibt er den käse einfach.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. November 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Messenger haben doch eh keine richtige E2E-Verschlüsselung. Nicht umsonst kann man da problemlos über die Webansicht mitlesen. Und auch in den Gruppen, wie die aufgeflogenen Rechtsextremen Chatgruppen zeigen.
> Wer Sicherheit will muss sich da selbst um die Schlüsselverwaltung kümmern und nimmt einfach PGP.



Somal die kriminellen / terroristischen Gruppen die man meint damit angeblich besser "bekämpfen zu können" im Zweifel einfach Verschlüsselungsprogramme von Anbietern nehmen werden die einen Scheiß auf die Regelung der EU geben, weil sie nicht im Einzugsbereich ihrer Rechtssprechung firmieren.

Am Ende hat das Ganze also eigentlich kaum den für die Praxis angestrebten Wert, außer dem das dadurch mit den falschen Personen an der Macht künftig leichter politische Gegner aussortiert werden können, es also im Zweifel dadurch eine autokratiestützende Maßnahme werden kann.


----------



## Mahoy (11. November 2020)

Ich vertraue ebenfalls in unseren Rechtsstaat, aber ich vertraue nicht darauf, dass ein digitaler Generalschlüssel, der zig Mitarbeitern in zig Behörden zur Verfügung steht, nicht in falsche Hände gerät. Das ist eine zu große Personengruppe, die obendrein sehr inhomogen ist, was die IT-Kompetenz, menschliche Umsicht und mögliche Korrumpierbarkeit angeht. Wenn in diesem unseren Land _niemals_ Equipment und Daten aus Behördenhand verschwinden und Mitarbeiter _niemals_ auf- oder gar straffällig würden, könnte man das in dieser Machtfülle gestalten, aber dem ist nun einmal nicht so.

Sicherlich verkraftet es unser Rechtsstaat, wenn beispielsweise mal etwas unterschlagen oder mit fragwürdiger Absicht und Berechtigung auf eine Datenbank zugegriffen wird. Das ist dann zwar sehr unschön, betrifft aber jeweils nur einige Bürger. Die gleiche Unachtsamkeit oder Böswilligkeit bei Backdoors für Kommunikationstechnologien und -dienste, die weltweit (Nicht nur in der EU!) Millionen Menschen nutzen, ist ungleich schwerwiegender. Der resultierende Schaden wäre größer als alles, was (nicht nur) Islamisten jemals angerichtet haben und in Zukunft anrichten können.

Einmal ganz davon abgesehen, dass dann einfach auf andere Kommunikationsmittel ausgewichen wird, also die immer noch besonders geschützte Briefpost, oder auf konspirative Treffen in der immer noch besonders geschützte Wohnung, oder auf manuelle Chiffren innerhalb der nun nicht mehr verschlüsselten elektronischen Kommunikation.

Wie das Ganze technisch umgesetzt werden soll, ist auch sehr ominös, denn so eine Backdoor lässt sich ja nicht spezifisch für EU-Bürger im Geltungsbereich des EU-Rechts einrichten, während sie für andere Nutzer derselben technischen Basis nicht existiert.


----------



## h_tobi (11. November 2020)

Wir bezahlen mal wieder für die Unfähigkeit unseres Bürokratenmonsters EU
Hier in DE läuft es auch nicht besser, denn wer will, weiß sich da zu helfen und alle
anderen EU- Bürger unter Generalverdacht zu stellen finde ich Zweifelhaft....


----------



## xkraid (11. November 2020)

Schon allein die Eile mit der man diese Nacht und Nebel Aktion durchziehen will, lässt erahnen das man den öffentlichen Diskurs in dieser Sache scheut.

Aber gerade bei derartigen starken Eingriffen in die Rechte eines jeden EU Bürgers, bedarf es einer ausführlichen politischen Auseinandersetzung.

Das jetzt gerade Wien wieder dafür instrumentalisiert wird könnte man schon fast belustigend finden.
Die Hinweise auf den Täter und die Tat waren ja vorhanden, nur hat man sie bei den dafür zuständigen Behörden ignoriert.

Wer jetzt nen Aluhut auf hat,  könnte sogar vermuten mit Absicht ignoriert um danach genau das als Vorwand zum Ausbau des Überwachungsstaates zu nutzen.

Die intelligenten Übeltäter werden sich schnell neue Kommunikationswege und bessere Methoden der Verschlüsselung suchen, so das maimal ein paar der dämlichsten auf diese Weise aufgespürt werden können.
Diese wiederum hinterlassen aber auch so genug andere Spuren, so das man ihrer auch mit ordentlicher Ermittlungsarbeit habhaft werden könnte.

All das lässt bei mir starke Zweifel aufkommen, ob das verlautbarte Ziel der Terrorismusbekämpfung denn auch wirklich den eigentlichen Zweck dieser Initiative darstellt.

In nahezu allen Behörden wo Mitarbeiter Zugriff auf sensible Daten haben, wird dieser Zugriff auch hin und wieder missbraucht.
Siehe NRW Polizei mit unberechtigten Abfragen zu Helene Fischer oder der Telefonnummer einer Zeugin für private Zwecke.


----------



## DKK007 (11. November 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Somal die kriminellen / terroristischen Gruppen die man meint damit angeblich besser "bekämpfen zu können" im Zweifel einfach Verschlüsselungsprogramme von Anbietern nehmen werden die einen Scheiß auf die Regelung der EU geben, weil sie nicht im Einzugsbereich ihrer Rechtssprechung firmieren.



Das stimmt nicht ganz. Viele Kriminelle (Dealer usw.) sind aus dem Darknet in die Messanger umgezogen, weil die deutlich einfacher zu bedienen sind. 
Wenn man denen also den Messenger unattraktiv macht, macht man es den Kriminellen somit schwerer. 
Auch für mögliche Drogenkonsumenten ist die Hürde dann auch deutlich höher, als mal eben den Dealer bei Telegram anzuschreiben. 








						Telegram: Online-Drogenhandel - Ermittler schließen kriminelle Chatgruppen
					

Der Messenger Telegram hat sich in den vergangenen Jahren zu einer Darknet-Alternative entwickelt, auf der diverse Drogen gehandelt werden. Nun gelang Ermittlern ein Erfolg gegen die Szene.




					www.spiegel.de
				












						Ich habe Luxusmarken auf dem Telegram-Schwarzmarkt bestellt
					

Gucci, Louis oder Lancôme für unter 50 Euro? Kriegste auf Telegram. In sogenannten Schwarzmarkt-Gruppen gibt es neben Drogen, Waffen und Zigaretten auch High-En




					www.funk.net
				



Eine Zahlung über Paypal oder Überweisung lässt sich auch recht gut nachverfolgen.


----------



## Septimus (11. November 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das ist bereits viel zu weit.
> 
> Nicht, weil ich Straftäter decken möchte, sondern weil eine solche Möglichkeit eben voraussetzt dass es ein Backdoor gibt. Und das ist halt per se inakzeptabel.
> 
> ...


Ich gebe dir mehr als recht, und genau das wird auch Stück für Stück kommen das die bürgerlichen Freiheiten die Europa nach dem zweiten Weltkrieg endlich erfahren durfte langsam immer wieder abgebaut wird.
George Orwell hat das mit seinem Roman "1984" ja schon halbwegs Klar umrissen wohin die Reise geht, China ist langsam soweit mit seinem "Social Score", seinen Gläsernen Bürgern die aufpassen müssen das sie in der richtigen Tonart furzen wenn sie nicht geächtet werden wollen.

Die angebliche "Terrorabwehr" ist in meinen Augen der Knackpunkt der den Regierungen freie Hand gibt so zu schalten und zu walten, vergessen wird dabei nur das wir Bürger der souverän sind. Wir Bürger Europas sollten endlich den Mut aufbringen diesen Wahnsin zu stoppen. Wir sind nicht China, wir haben eine Demokratie und diese Demokratie möchte ich gern weiter so in Erinnerung behalten wie sie vor dem 11. September war.

Wer die Freiheit für die Sicherheit aufgibt verliert am Ende beides und das darf nicht so weit kommen das wir die Freiheiten verlieren.


----------



## T-MAXX (11. November 2020)

Was ich poste geht den Staat nichts an.
Als Vorwand wird immer der Terror und Co vorgesetzt.
In Wirklichkeit will man den Bürger tiefer kontrollieren.
Der Terror und Co ist schon immer ein Teil eines Staates gewesen. Ständig passieren Übergriffe in der Welt.
Irgendwann haben wir "keine" _Privatsphäre _mehr.
In den 90er Jahren hieß es Mal: _Wir sind das Volk..._


----------



## Threshold (11. November 2020)

T-MAXX schrieb:


> In Wirklichkeit will man den Bürger tiefer kontrollieren.


Gibt es dafür eine Quelle?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. November 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Gibt es dafür eine Quelle?


Das ist eine logische Schlussfolgerung, denn sonst würde man sowas nicht fordern.


----------



## Threshold (11. November 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das ist eine logische Schlussfolgerung, denn sonst würde man sowas nicht fordern.


Hä?
Fordern kann man viel. Die Linke fordert ständig, dass man Banken verstaatlicht. Passiert aber nicht.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. November 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hä?
> Fordern kann man viel. Die Linke fordert ständig, dass man Banken verstaatlicht. Passiert aber nicht.


Weil es auch nicht umgesetzt wird, da es andere verhindern.


----------



## RyzA (11. November 2020)

Und was ist mit der DSGVO?
Die wird einfach ausgehebelt und alle Bürger unter Generalverdacht gestellt?
Früher gab es auch mal das "Briefgeheimnis". Ich weiß ja nicht ob das heute noch so gilt.


----------



## DKK007 (11. November 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und was ist mit der DSGVO?
> Die wird einfach ausgehebelt und alle Bürger unter Generalverdacht gestellt?
> Früher gab es auch mal das "Briefgeheimnis". Ich weiß ja nicht ob das heute noch so gilt.



Die Daten sind doch noch verschlüsselt und den Zugriff gibt es nur mit Beschluss. Wie bei jedem normalen Server auch. 
Damit ist die DSGVO eingehalten.
Und auch das Brief und Fernmeldegeheimnis ist eingehalten.
Entsprechende Eingriffe sind in §100 bzw. §100a geregelt und bedürfen einer richterlichen Anordnung. 



			§ 100 StPO - Einzelnorm
		




			§ 100a StPO - Einzelnorm


----------



## RyzA (11. November 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Daten sind doch noch verschlüsselt und den Zugriff gibt es nur mit Beschluss. Wie bei jedem normalen Server auch.
> Damit ist die DSGVO eingehalten.


Ja aber es ist möglich die Verschlüsselung bei jeden zu umgehen. Mit dem "Generalschlüssel".
Und wer gibt uns die Sicherheit das niemand ohne Beschluss rumschnüffelt?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. November 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Daten sind doch noch verschlüsselt und den Zugriff gibt es nur mit Beschluss. Wie bei jedem normalen Server auch.
> Damit ist die DSGVO eingehalten.
> Und auch das Brief und Fernmeldegeheimnis ist eingehalten.
> Entsprechende Eingriffe sind in §100 bzw. §100a geregelt und bedürfen einer richterlichen Anordnung.
> ...


Zeigt mal wieder, dass du keine Ahnung hast.
Wenn eine Verschlüsselung eine Hintertür hat und diese bekannt ist (was bei Open-Source zwangsläufig der Fall ist) kann JEDER und JEDE diese auch nutzen, da fragt auch keiner einen Richter, das wird gemacht und die Verschlüsselung ist für den Popo.

EDIT:
Ist dann ungefähr so wirksam wie WEP-Verschlüsselung beim WLAN.


----------



## DKK007 (11. November 2020)

Wer sollte denn den Generalschlüssel bekommen?
Das wird kein einfaches Passwort sein, sondern ein Zertifikat, mit dem der Inhalt direkt beim Anbieter entschlüsselt werden kann. Und das wird auch kein Mitarbeiter manuell machen, sondern da wird ein System für bedient und leitet wie bei der TKÜ die angeforderten Inhalte mit neuer Verschlüsselung  aus.
Denn auch die TKÜ-Aufzeichnungen dürfen nur verschlüsselt übertragen werden. 

Und Anbieter die schauen ganz genau, was da für eine Anordnung kommt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. November 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wer sollte denn den Generalschlüssel bekommen?
> Das wird kein einfaches Passwort sein, sondern ein Zertifikat, mit dem der Inhalt direkt beim Anbieter entschlüsselt werden kann. Und das wird auch kein Mitarbeiter manuell machen, sondern da wird ein System für bedient und leitet wie bei der TKÜ die angeforderten Inhalte mit neuer Verschlüsselung  aus.
> Denn auch die TKÜ-Aufzeichnungen dürfen nur verschlüsselt übertragen werden.
> 
> Und Anbieter die schauen ganz genau, was da für eine Anordnung kommt.


Das ist egal, wenn jemand den Code sehen kann, kann der sich einen Generalschlüssel basteln.


----------



## DKK007 (11. November 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Zeigt mal wieder, dass du keine Ahnung hast.
> Wenn eine Verschlüsselung eine Hintertür hat und diese bekannt ist (was bei Open-Source zwangsläufig der Fall ist) kann JEDER und JEDE diese auch nutzen, da fragt auch keiner einen Richter, das wird gemacht und die Verschlüsselung ist für den Popo.



DUKuhpisse so ist es eben nicht. Die Verschlüsselung selbst wird nicht gerührt. Es wird einfach ein zweiter Schlüssel generiert. 
Im einfachsten Fall in dem bei einer RSA-Verschlüsselung die Nachricht einmal mit dem privaten Key des Empfängers und einmal mit dem privaten Key des Providers verschlüsselt wird. Auf DH mit ECC ist das natürlich genauso übertragbar.
Die Nachricht bleibt also verschlüsselt und kann somit nur vom Empfänger und vom Provider entschlüsselt werden.

Das Problem ist die Schlüsselverwaltung. Darüber hat man nur Kontrolle, wenn man die Verschlüsselung lokal vor dem Upload macht und sich selbst um die Keys kümmert. Eben einfach per PGP.
Das macht aber kaum einer, weil die Leute zu faul sind. 

Und schon heute garantiert dir keiner, dass Facebook nicht doch die Whatsapp-App eine Kopie deines privaten Schlüssels für die Whatsapp-Nachrichten, an Facebook senden lässt. 



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das ist egal, wenn jemand den Code sehen kann, kann der sich einen Generalschlüssel basteln.



Nein kann er nicht. 
Einen RSA-Schlüssel kannst du dir nicht basteln (Brauchbare Länge ab 2048 Bit vorausgesetzt).

Und wenn du deinen privaten Schlüssel verlierst, hast du schon heute Pech gehabt. Dann bleibt nur noch die Option den öffentlichen Schlüssel zu widerrufen und einen neuen zu erstellen um für künftige Nachrichten wieder einen Schutz zu haben.


----------



## ploedman (11. November 2020)

Immer die Argumentation zwecks Terror / KiPo / Drogen etc. Wie oft gab es Hinweise über Personen von anderen Ländern und Behörden, welches dann einfach ignoriert wurden, wo ich langsam das Gefühl kriege, das die Behörden solche Warnungen und Informationen mit Absicht Ignorieren, damit sie einen Grund haben, wieder die Grundrechte einzuschränken.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. November 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> DUKuhpisse so ist es eben nicht. Die Verschlüsselung selbst wird nicht gerührt. Es wird einfach ein zweiter Schlüssel generiert.
> Im einfachsten Fall in dem bei einer RSA-Verschlüsselung die Nachricht einmal mit dem privaten Key des Empfängers und einmal mit der des Providers verschlüsselt wird. Auf DH mit ECC ist das natürlich genauso übertragbar.
> Die Nachricht bleibt also verschlüsselt und kann somit nur vom Empfänger und vom Provider entschlüsselt werden.
> 
> ...


Dann muss aber der Nutzer da auch mitmachen. Wenn sich das rumspricht verschlüsselt der selbst und dann war es das mit dem zweiten Schlüssel.
Wenn der Dienst das nicht mitmacht (könnte ich mir bei Telegram gut vorstellen) wird auch das nichts.


----------



## DKK007 (11. November 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Dann muss aber der Nutzer da auch mitmachen. Wenn sich das rumspricht verschlüsselt der selbst und dann war es das mit dem zweiten Schlüssel.
> Wenn der Dienst das nicht mitmacht (könnte ich mir bei Telegram gut vorstellen) wird auch das nichts.



Das Mails unverschlüsselt sind hat sich auch schon rumgesprochen, bzw. ist schon immer so. Also über 20 Jahre.
Wie viele Nutzer nutzen PGP?
5%? 1%?

Übrigens wurde das schon 2015 in der "Anstalt" thematisiert, wenn 80% ihre Mails verschlüsseln würden, könnten die Geheimdienste einpacken.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0Rh8wLfZFgw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Faktencheck - WebArchive: http://web.archive.org/web/20150615135744/http://www.zdf.de/ZDF/zdfportal/blob/38627008/1/data.pdf

Ich habe da aber nichts davon mitbekommen, dass die Leute nun nach Snowden plötzlich alle PGP-Keys tauschen wollen.
Selbst die Behörden schicken Mails unverschlüsselt. 

Das man Passwörter mit mindestens 12 Zeichen machen sollte, ist auch Allgemeinwissen. Warum ist das häufigste Passwort immer noch "123456"?


----------



## Eckism (11. November 2020)

ploedman schrieb:


> Immer die Argumentation zwecks Terror / KiPo / Drogen etc. Wie oft gab es Hinweise über Personen von anderen Ländern und Behörden, welches dann einfach ignoriert wurden, wo ich langsam das Gefühl kriege, das die Behörden solche Warnungen und Informationen mit Absicht Ignorieren, damit sie einen Grund haben, wieder die Grundrechte einzuschränken.


Die Leute werden ja sogar abgestochen, wenn sie beobachtet werden. Es gibt einfach keinen Grund, die Leute auszuspionieren, es passiert ja eh nix.


----------



## DKK007 (11. November 2020)

Na der wurde nicht abgestochen, sondern niedergeschlagen. 








						Königsplatz-Prozess in Augsburg: Angeklagter verurteilt
					

Die Jugendkammer des Landgerichts hat den 17-jährigen Hauptangeklagten zu viereinhalb Jahren Haft verurteilt. Er hatte einen Mann mit einem Faustschlag tödlich verletzt.




					www.sueddeutsche.de
				




In dem Fall wurde sowohl die Tat also auch der tödliche Ablauf durch übermäßigen Alkoholkonsum bei Täter und Opfer verursacht. Man könnte das somit auch durch ein generelles Alkoholverbot in der Öffentlichkeit, welches nun durch Corona schon an manchen Orten gilt, verhindern.








						Königsplatz-Prozess in Augsburg: Gutachter sagt aus
					

Ein Gutachter spricht im Königsplatz-Prozess in Augsburg von massivem Schlag gegen den Kopf des Opfers.




					www.sueddeutsche.de
				






> Neben dem heftigen Schlag müssen noch zwei Grundbedingungen vorliegen, um einen Menschen auf diese Art zu töten: Der Schlag muss unerwartet und das Opfer nicht unerheblich betrunken gewesen sein.
> 
> Dass die drei Angeklagten übermäßig betrunken waren und demnach vielleicht schuldunfähig sein könnten, dafür fanden Rechtsmediziner Penning sowie auch der psychiatrische Gutachter keine Hinweise.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (11. November 2020)

Fein. Dann bekommen die Behörden noch mehr Informationen, die entweder nicht ausgewertet oder nicht weitergeleitet werden. Anstatt solche Polizeistaatmaßnahmen im Hau-Ruck-Verfahren einzuführen, sollte man vielleicht mal daran arbeiten, die vorhandenen Informationen der verschiedenen Behörden untereinander zu koordinieren.

Sämtliche Attentäter, mindestens seit 9/11, waren den Behörden in irgend einer Form schon aufgefallen, nicht wenige waren bereits als Gefährder eingestuft. Gestoppt wurden sie trotzdem nicht, weil die verfluchten Informationen einfach irgendwo versickert sind.

Frankreich z. B. betreibt schon seit Jahren Vorratsdatenspeicherung, also nichts weniger als die präventive Verdächtigung der gesamten Bevölkerung. Und wo gab es in den letzten Jahren in Europa hauptsächlich islamistische Anschläge? Eben. Soviel zur Idee, nur immer mehr Daten zu sammeln, weil man damit angeblich Anschläge verhindern könne.


----------



## DKK007 (11. November 2020)

Es kann nach aktuellem EU-Recht gar keine uneingeschänkte Vorratsdatenspeicherung in Frankreich geben.









						Vorratsdatenspeicherung vorm EuGH: Keine Wende in Sicht
					

Der Generalanwalt am EuGH hält in seinen Schlussanträgen allgemeine Vorratsdatenspeicherungen für unzulässig. Er denkt aber über Ausnahmen nach.




					www.lto.de


----------



## DAU_0815 (11. November 2020)

PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Ende-zu-Ende-Verschlüsselung: EU will im Eilverfahren Generalschlüssel für Behörden*


Jeder Postkarte war offen zu lesen. Nichts anderes sind Messenger. Man nutzt sie für belangloses Zeugs. Terroristen finden immer Wege, um sicher zu kommunizieren. Die sind ja nicht blöd und wenn doch, braucht man auch keine Entschlüsselung.

Im Prinzip ist es mir egal, wenn es für soziale Medien einen Genaralschlüssel gibt. WhatsApp nutzt ihn selber, das finde ich schlimmer, als wenn es Behörden sind. Mehr Sicherheit bringt das Ganze nicht, er erleichtert nur die Ausbeutung der Menschen. Das scheint die aber eh nicht zu stören, sonst würde man sich um ganz andere Themen kümmen, als um die Verschlüsselung von Plauderkanälen.

Solange es im beruflichen Umfeld für das Versenden von Daten gesicherte Optionen gibt, ist für mich alles in Ordnung. Denn Wirtschaftsspionage ist das eigentliche Problem.

Das sind unsere Probleme:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NQUlgbjWl0I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fim8ulv3tr (12. November 2020)

Nicht das erste Mal, dass sowas versucht wird. Ob sie diesmal damit durchkommen?
Ich sehe gute Chancen, denn es gibt gerade auf der Welt viel Ablenkung. Da braucht man dann keine Argumente mehr, dann ruft man nur wieder "Terror!" und alle, die mit halbem Ohr zuhören, nicken mit. 

Ist natürlich totaler Mist, der nichts hilft, weil ja selbst wegen Terror verurteilte auch dann noch frei rumrennen dürfen, wenn sie versuchen, Munition zu kaufen (siehe Österreich). Aber davon, dass man vielleicht die Behörden personell aufstocken könnte, damit sie die Informationen, die sie eh haben, auch verarbeiten und daraus Handlungen ableiten könnten, davon hab ich zuletzt mal wieder nichts gelesen. Eh klar, das könnte ja helfen. Lieber Grundrechte untergraben, das macht einfach mehr Spaß.


----------



## Wired (12. November 2020)

Bye bye Datenschutz
Bye bye Briefgeheimnis/Postgeheimnis
Bye bye Privatsphäre

Ein weiterer Schritt richtung totalitär.


----------



## KaneTM (12. November 2020)

Wired schrieb:


> Bye bye Datenschutz
> Bye bye Briefgeheimnis/Postgeheimnis
> Bye bye Privatsphäre
> 
> Ein weiterer Schritt richtung totalitär.



Sogar ein richtig wichtiger Schritt! Stasi und Gestapo hätten Freudentränen geweint.  Große dicke sogar.

Es geht einfach nicht mehr in meinen Kopf. Ich meine, die Menschen, die diese Gesetze anstreben - selbst wenn sie in einer anderen Welt leben - haben genug Grips, um diese Welt einigermaßen zu begreifen. Sie sollten auch mehr Verständnis für Demokratie, Grundrechte und Grundgesetz mitbringen (ok, zugegeben, Grundgesetzt eher nur am Rande, da es ja um die EU-Ebene und nicht nur um D-Land geht) als der Normalbürger. Welche Agenda muss man mit diesem breit verfügbaren Grundverständnis für die Thematik eigentlich verfolgen, dass die Abschaffung wichtigster Grundrechte einem so leicht von der Hand geht? Und das mal eben im Schnellverfahren? Ohne gesellschaftliche Diskussion, die doch von so grundlegender Bedeutung in einer Demokratie ist?

Jaja, alles doofe Politiker. Nein. Eben nicht. Klar, auch. Aber: Das sind alles Menschen. Die sind in einer Demokratie aufgewachsen, und haben tatsächlich (offensichtlich) ein Verständnis von Politik. Die haben auch Kinder, Schwestern, Eltern, Freunde und Verwandte, von denen sie möchten, dass sie ein gutes Leben in dieser Welt führen. Es sind immer noch Menschen mit normalen menschlichen Bedürfnissen. Nochmal: Wie zum Henker kommt man da großflächig und nicht nur mit ein paar hirnamputierten Einzelfall-Spinnern auf derartige Ideen? Die wissen doch besser als der Durchschnitt, was für einen fürchterlichen, die komplette Demokratrie bedrohenden Schritt sie da mit voller Absicht gehen wollen, der nicht einmal Sinn in Bezug auf die Erreichung des angestrebten Ziels ergibt. Kann es da überhaut einen anderen Sinn geben, als ein totalitäres System zu erichten, das DDR, UDSSR oder China bei der Bevölkerungsüberwachung und Unterdrückung völlig in den Schatten stellt? Ganz ehrlich - so gern man das auch immer behauptet - wer in der Politik tätig ist, ist im durchschnitt nicht blöd. WAS zum Henker soll es denn bitte sein? Das behauptete Ziel ist es aus Sicht eines Fachmannes oder eines Laien jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (12. November 2020)

Es gibt da keine Massenüberwachung, da die Chats nur im Einzelfall entschlüsselt werden.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (12. November 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es gibt da keine Massenüberwachung, da die Chats nur im Einzelfall entschlüsselt werden.


Das sagst du, das sieht der BND vielleicht anders oder auch so mancher Mitarbeiter.


----------



## yingtao (12. November 2020)

ΔΣΛ schrieb:


> Also ich vertrauen UNSEREN Behörden, WENN es richtig umgesetzt wird, zb mit Gerichtsbeschluss, wenn es Anschläge wie in Wien verhindert, habe ich nichts dagegen.
> Diejenigen die dies Kritisieren honorieren nie was verhindert wurde, auch weil es in den Medien nicht so deutlich und quantitativ dargelegt wird - oder nicht dargelegt werden kann wegen dem Schutz von Informanten, eingesetzter Technik und Art der überführung die auch später weiter gut funktionieren soll.
> Wir leben in einem freien Land, keiner sollte Mitteleuropa mit zb der Türkei verwechseln.



Gerade den Behörden würde ich nicht vertrauen. Den Anschlag in Wien hätte das auch nicht verhindert. Der Täter war bereits auf der Terrorverdachtsliste, wurde überwacht, es wurde verzeichnet das er unerlaubterweise das Land verlassen hat, die Behörden wurden von der Europol darauf hingewiesen das er versucht hat Munition im Ausland zu kaufen und dass die Behörden den wieder ins Gefängnis stecken sollen. Die Behörde wusste bescheid und hat nichts gemacht und da hilft es dann auch nichts wenn die Behörden noch mehr Infos gehabt hätten, wenn die am Ende wieder nichts unternehemen.

Und das ist nur der aktuellste Fall. Man hört immer wieder das Fälle im Bereich Terror oder auch Kinderpornografie von den Behörden ignoriert werden. Anstatt immer stärker in Richtung gläserner Bürger zu gehen (mit den Berichten von rechten Gruppen bei Polizei und Bund kann das auch nach hinten losgehen) sollten die lieber mal die Behörden aufstocken und mehr und besser bezahlte Mitarbeiter einstellen, damit die ganzen Informationen die schon jetzt gesammelt und ausgewertet werden auch umgesetzt werden anstatt ignoriert oder im Bearbeiten Stapel so weit nach unten rutschen dass die Infos erst wieder auftauchen, wenn es zu spät ist.


----------



## owned139 (12. November 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es gibt da keine Massenüberwachung, da die Chats nur im Einzelfall entschlüsselt werden.


Das glaubst du doch selbst nicht. Keiner kann nachvollziehen wohin das führt und was da im Hintergrund passieren wird.
Nach außen wird natürlich kommuniziert, dass nur im "Einzelfall" entschlüsselt wird.
Ich weiß auch nicht, was das ganze bringen soll? Dann haben die noch mehr Informationen, die von den Behörden/der Polizei ignoriert werden.
Anis Amri war kein unbeschriebenes Blatt und beim Terroranschlag in Wien gab es von anderen Ländern auch schon die Info, dass die Täter versuchten Munition zu kaufen. Und was ist passiert? Nichts.
Das dient nicht der Antiterrorbekämpfung. Es geht hier rein um Macht und Kontrolle.

Die Polizei hat doch auch keinen Generalschlüssel zu deiner Wohnung. Wieso also hier?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (12. November 2020)

owned139 schrieb:


> Das glaubst du doch selbst nicht. Keiner kann nachvollziehen wohin das führt und was da im Hintergrund passieren wird.
> Nach außen wird natürlich kommuniziert, dass nur im "Einzelfall" entschlüsselt wird.


Das ist doch z.B. schon bei der Polizei mit der Datenabfrage über bestimmte Personen passiert, die eigentlich nicht hätte stattfinden dürfen.


----------



## DKK007 (12. November 2020)

Eine Datenabfrage in den internen Datenbanken bedarf aber auch keiner richterlichen Anordnung, sondern ist polizeilicher Alltag. Genauso wie eine Bestandsdatenanfrage bei den Webdeitenbetreibern und Providern.



owned139 schrieb:


> Die Polizei hat doch auch keinen Generalschlüssel zu deiner Wohnung. Wieso also hier?



Weil zur Wohnung hat der Hausmeister den Generalschlüssel. 
Genauso wird es dann hier laufen, dass der Provider einen Generalschlüssel für die Kommunikation hat. Bzw. für jeden Nutzer einen einzelnen der davon abgeleitet ist.

Und gerade im Bereich Signaturen könnte man viel mit Blockchain und Multisignatur machen, so dass man das Vieraugenprinziep aus Justiz und Anbieter hätte.


----------



## Wired (13. November 2020)

KaneTM schrieb:


> Sogar ein richtig wichtiger Schritt! Stasi und Gestapo hätten Freudentränen geweint.  Große dicke sogar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Auf dem richtigen Weg bist schon nur wissen heißt nichts sagen = reden is silber schweigen gold


----------



## owned139 (13. November 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Weil zur Wohnung hat der Hausmeister den Generalschlüssel.


Bei welchen Ein-/Mehrfamilienhäusern gibt es denn bitte einen Hausmeister? 
Hab ich ja noch nie gesehen und bei mir gibt es definitiv weder einen Hausmeister, noch einen Generalschlüssel.

Beim Cyberbunker gab es auch keinen Generalschlüssel und die Cops sind da nur reingekommen, weil die Besitzer es verkackt haben. Du schreibst mal wieder unsinn.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. November 2020)

Vor allem darf man an der Wohnung einfach seinen eigenen Zylinder einbauen und den anderen dann beim Auszug wieder einbauen.
Meines Wissens (irgendwo gehört) darf der Vermieter auch keine Schlüssel für die Wohnung haben.


----------



## KaneTM (13. November 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Eine Datenabfrage in den internen Datenbanken bedarf aber auch keiner richterlichen Anordnung, sondern ist polizeilicher Alltag. Genauso wie eine Bestandsdatenanfrage bei den Webdeitenbetreibern und Providern.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Selbst wenn man sich drauf verlassen könnte, dass mit einer generellen Zugrifsslösug kein Schindlunder getrieben würde, wie z.B. der betrogene Hauptkommissar, der seiner frendgehenden Ehefrau nachspioniert oder den blöden Freund der Tochter überwacht:

Es betrifft nur normale Menschen.

Wenn ich es für nötig erachte, verschlüsselt zu kommunizieren, AUCH über WhatsApp, kann ich das auch immer noch - es ist nur nötig, mir zu sagen, dass es da einen Generalschlüssel gibt, der meine "normale" geschütze Kommunikation offenlegen kann, damit ich dann weiß, dass es Zeit ist, eine weitere Kryptoschicht drüberzulegen. Und wenn man in geschlossenen Gruppen kommuniziert, macht es das nur noch einfacher.

Die Kommunikation von Terroristen - um die gehts ja angeblich - lässt sich also auf diesem Wege nur dann überwachen, wenn die Terroristen auch Lust darauf haben... juhu.


----------



## Taskmaster (13. November 2020)

owned139 schrieb:


> Bei welchen Ein-/Mehrfamilienhäusern gibt es denn bitte einen Hausmeister?
> Hab ich ja noch nie gesehen und bei mir gibt es definitiv weder einen Hausmeister, noch einen Generalschlüssel.
> 
> Beim Cyberbunker gab es auch keinen Generalschlüssel und die Cops sind da nur reingekommen, weil die Besitzer es verkackt haben. Du schreibst mal wieder unsinn.


Kein Hausmeister darf einen Generalschlüssel besitzen. Nicht einmal ein Eigentümer eines Mietshauses darf einen haben. Wenn ein Hausmeister einen Zweitschlüssel zur Wohnung besitzt, dann auf freiwilliger Basis und ausschließlich mit direkter Zustimmung des Mieters.

Etwaige Klauseln im Mietvertrag sind unrechtmäßig.

Wenn ich zur Miete wohnen würde, wäre das Erste nach dem Einzug, was ich tun würde, das Türschloss auszutauschen, um sicher zu stellen, dass absolut niemand (kein Hausmeister, Eigentümer, Vormieter, etc.) die Wohnung öffnen kann, während ich nicht da bin. 
Ich kenne das Geschwätz von früher aber auch noch: "Aber wenn mal ein Wasserrohr bricht und wir keinen Zugang haben...?!" "Dann haben Sie hier meine Handynummer und im Keller einen Hauptwasserhahn zum Abdrehen, bis ich vor Ort bin."

Nichtsdestotrotz besitzt der Staat Nachschlüssel zu jeder Wohnung in Form von Dietrichen, Ramböcken, ja sogar Sprengladungen.
Aber nicht mal damit kann er sorgsam umgehen...









						Wohnung in Dorsten von SEK gestürmt: In der Tür vertan
					

• Vater mit Kleinkind mit Waffen bedroht • Auf der Suche nach Tatverdächtigen • Polizei: Bedauerliche Verwechselung




					www1.wdr.de
				









						Peinlich! Polizei stürmt falsche Wohnung
					

Es ist Montag früh gegen 2.30 Uhr, als die Polizei eine Wohnung in der Bürgeler Straße in Fechenheim stürmt. Sie suchen einen Mann, der zuvor einen Jugendlichen im Streit niedergestochen hat. Doch die Beamten irren sich in der Tür – und stürmen die falsche Wohnung.




					www.fnp.de
				












						Wenn sich das Berliner SEK in der Wohnungstür irrt
					

Die Fehlerbilanz des SEK in den vergangenen fünf Jahren: acht Irrtümer, 21.000 Euro Schaden und drei Verletzte. Schuld seien fehlende Türschilder, Dunkelheit und „individuelle Fehler“, heißt es.




					www.morgenpost.de
				




etc. pp.


----------



## plusminus (13. November 2020)

Diese Maßnahme bringt nichts , denn wie man im falle von Wien sehen kann war über den Täter alles bekannt !

Die Behörden wussten das er beim Waffenkauf erwischt wurde und das er vorzeitig enlassen wurde ( weil er laut Aussage der zuständigen Behörde angeblich entradikalisiert war ).
Auch war den Behörden bekannt das er zu anderen Islamisch Radikalen regen kontakt hatte !

Die EU will diesen Generalschlüssel nur aus einem Grund , und zwar den , die antändigen fleißigen EU Bürger auszuspionieren 

Jeden Tag häufen sich die fälle von VERSAGEN der Politik und deren Behörden massiv


----------



## razzor1984 (13. November 2020)

Das ist einfach nicht umsetzbar warum ?

Wenn man das will, müsste man Opensource Software verbieten und jegliche Art von Verschlüsselung, die nicht von den Behördern abgesegnet wurde (pre build in Backdors).

Das ist wunschdenken mehr aber nicht…….

Eh bekannt aber es zeigt die Problematik:
https://www.golem.de/news/backdoor-nsa-hintertuer-von-anderem-staat-missbraucht-2010-151801.html
Eine backdoor hat kein Mascherl wo drauf steht “only for BND“ usw.

Auch weil hier manche kommentiert haben, das die Messenger soo unsicher sind.
Wenn dieser Opensource ist und auf eine gute Verschlüsselung setzt (getestet und als sicher eingestuft) sehe ich da keine Bedenken.

Signal ist hier weit vorne und wenn man die restlichen Metadaten auch noch entfernt haben will, dann Briar. Nur die Problematik sind einfach die Android Smartphones, Gapps usw sind nicht deine Freund 😉 das kann man alles entfernen nur braucht man dazu das passend Endgerät und ein Rom welches dies unterstützt. (Lineage ist auch nicht mehr das ware aus Sicherheitssicht)

Punkt noch zu PGP, wenn man einmal den Privaten-Schlüssel hat dann ist es vorbei  auch die bitstärke ist wichtig und wird in Zukunft durchaus berechenbar sein. Leider gibt es da keinen Forward secrecy

Gegen eines kann man sich nur schwer schützen, und das sind Trojaner die an das Ziel angepasst sind. Das ist da Mittel gegen E2E, nur kann man das nicht auf eine breite Masse anwenden…….


----------



## DKK007 (13. November 2020)

razzor1984 schrieb:


> Gegen eines kann man sich nur schwer schützen, und das sind Trojaner die an das Ziel angepasst sind. Das ist da Mittel gegen E2E, nur kann man das nicht auf eine breite Masse anwenden…….


Braucht man auch nicht. 
Zumal man eh einen richterlichen Beschluss braucht.


----------



## Mahoy (14. November 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Weil zur Wohnung hat der Hausmeister den Generalschlüssel.
> Genauso wird es dann hier laufen, dass der Provider einen Generalschlüssel für die Kommunikation hat. Bzw. für jeden Nutzer einen einzelnen der davon abgeleitet ist.
> 
> Und gerade im Bereich Signaturen könnte man viel mit Blockchain und Multisignatur machen, so dass man das Vieraugenprinziep aus Justiz und Anbieter hätte.


Das wäre auch der einzige Weg, mit dem so etwas *vielleicht* gangbar wäre: Die Verschlüsselung dürfte nicht von einer Instanz aushebelbar sein, sondern mindestens zwei, besser drei voneinander unabhängige Instanzen müssten zustimmen.

In der Praxis ist das allerdings unter den jetzigen Bedingungen schwer zu bewerkstelligen. Derzeit hätten Sicherheitsbehörden einen erforderlichen Schlüssel und der Anbieter den anderen Teil. Das beugt erst einmal Dienstvergehen oder Verwertung der Inhalte durch den Anbieter vor, ABER:

Es gibt keine höhere rechtliche Sicherheit, wenn am Ende auf Anfrage der Behörde im Eilverfahren ein Beschluss ergeht, welcher der Behörde den Einsatz ihres Schlüssels erlaubt und gleichzeitig den Anbieter verpflichtet, seinen Teil beizutragen. Denn diese Beschlüsse sind leider eben nicht das Ergebnis einer sorgfältigen Überprüfung etwaiger Verdachtsfälle, sondern werden von - häufig überlasteten - Gerichten getroffen, die insbesondere bei Darlegung von Gefahr im Verzug auch gerne mal ad hoc entscheiden.

Sprich, je nach augenblicklichen Klima und allgemeiner "Paniklage" wird Kommunikation ebenso so schnell entschlüsselt, wie heutzutage die Personendaten hinter einer IP herausgerückt werden müssen - und vermutlich mit den selben sehr durchwachsenen Ergebnissen.
Ebenso sollte man nicht damit rechnen, dass automatisch eine sachliche und/oder zeitliche Begrenzung der Entschlüsselungsfreigabe erfolgt.
Zudem besteht ja noch nicht einmal Einigkeit, wer zum Beispiel ein "Gefährder" ist und was einen solchen rechtsverbindlich ausmacht. Sprich, dieses Label kann im Zweifelsfall schnell vergeben werden und kein Gericht wird den positiven Beschluss verweigern, wenn es gegen sogenannte Gefährder geht - auch nicht, wenn das am Ende unbescholtene Personen in einem nicht zu untermauernden Verdachtsfall oder deren Angehörige sind. Oder Anwälte und Journalisten, die an sich besonderen Schutz aufgrund ihres Mandats bzw. des Quellenschutzes genießen.


----------



## DKK007 (14. November 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Sprich, je nach augenblicklichen Klima und allgemeiner "Paniklage" wird Kommunikation ebenso so schnell entschlüsselt, wie heutzutage die Personendaten hinter einer IP herausgerückt werden müssen - und vermutlich mit den selben sehr durchwachsenen Ergebnissen.


Wobei da eher das Gegenteil der Fall ist. Durch die Überlastung der Strafverfolgungsbehörden ziehen sich die Bestandsdatenabfragen beim Dienst/Webseitenbetreiber oft so lange hin, dass man mit den gar IPs nichts mehr anfangen kann, weil dafür nur 7 Tage bleiben.
Oder der zuständige Polizist denkt eh erst nach 2 Monaten dran, dass es so etwas wie IP-Adressen gibt.


----------



## Mahoy (14. November 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei da eher das Gegenteil der Fall ist. Durch die Überlastung der Strafverfolgungsbehörden ziehen sich die Bestandsdatenabfragen beim Dienst/Webseitenbetreiber oft so lange hin, dass man mit den gar IPs nichts mehr anfangen kann, weil dafür nur 7 Tage bleiben.


Wobei ja gerade das als Begründung für unzureichend geprüfte Auskunftsanordnungen herangezogen wird: Man möchte die Gefahrenabwehr bzw. die Beweismittelsicherung nicht behindern, aber wenn's eigentlich nur eine Luftnummer ist, hat das keinerlei Konsequenzen. Daher ...



DKK007 schrieb:


> Oder der zuständige Polizist denkt eh erst nach 2 Monaten dran, dass es so etwas wie IP-Adressen gibt.


In dem Fall verpufft die Anfrage, ob berechtigt oder nicht. Hier läge der Fall aber anders, denn kein Polizist, der sich Fortschritte aus verschlüsselter Kommunikation erhofft, wird vergessen, dass er einen Generalschlüssel hat bzw. den Einsatz eines solchen im Eilverfahren durchsetzen lassen kann.

Grundsätzlich sollte gelten: Je massiver der Eingriff, desto höher die Sorgfaltspflicht für Exekutive und Judikative. Die Praxis sieht allerdings anders aus und genau daraus resultieren meine Bedenken.


----------



## Sparanus (15. November 2020)

Jetzt mal technisch, Schule ist etwas her und im Studium kam das Thema noch nicht.
Wie soll diese Backdoor denn genau aussehen? Wenn ich jetzt per WhatsApp kommuniziere hab ich doch meinen
Privatekey auf meinem Gerät, dann müsste der Staat doch von JEDEM Nutzer mit JEDEM Messenger den Privatekey einsammeln weil Private und Public immer ein exaktes Schlüsselpaar sind.
Wie kann es da technisch einen Generalschlüssel geben?


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. November 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Eine Datenabfrage in den internen Datenbanken bedarf aber auch keiner richterlichen Anordnung, sondern ist polizeilicher Alltag. [...]


Zum polizeilichen Alltag gehört aber auch, dass immer mal wieder * ohne* richterliche Anordnungen Wohnungen durchsucht oder Personen observiert/ einer TKÜ unterzogen werden. Wird wohl manchmal einfach "vergessen". 

Der Hausmeister/Vermieter darf übrigens auch nur mit meinem expliziten Einverständnis einen Schlüssel zu meiner Wohnung haben. Kontrollieren kann ich es natürlich nicht.


----------



## razzor1984 (15. November 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Jetzt mal technisch, Schule ist etwas her und im Studium kam das Thema noch nicht.
> Wie soll diese Backdoor denn genau aussehen? Wenn ich jetzt per WhatsApp kommuniziere hab ich doch meinen
> Privatekey auf meinem Gerät, dann müsste der Staat doch von JEDEM Nutzer mit JEDEM Messenger den Privatekey einsammeln weil Private und Public immer ein exaktes Schlüsselpaar sind.
> Wie kann es da technisch einen Generalschlüssel geben?


Was die Eu möchte ist die Verschlüsselung, bei den beschriebenen Messengern wie WA/Signal/Threma usw so umbauen, dass diese Behördenseitige Backdoors einbauen. In Form von Generealschlüssel.

Das Vorhaben geht nur wenn der Serviceanbieter mitspielt(Signal,WA, Threma usw). Warum ist das komplett sinnlos? Wie ich schon vorher geschrieben hab, solange es freie Software gibt sind die Bausteine da und man kann E2E Software selber „Bauen“ die auf sicherer Kryptografie aufbaut.

Was wird passieren?

Sollte die Eu mit ihren vorhaben durchkommen, dann gibt es für die Messenger 2 Optionen, Sie können mitspielen oder Sie ziehen sich aus der EU zurück. Wenn das eintritt, dann gibt es Signal nicht mehr im Playstore, jedoch wird man es nutzen können(rechtlich wäre es dann Illegal..). Ich kann mir nicht vorstelle, dass die EU die einzelnen Internet Provider so weit bringen kann die Ipadressen der Server zu blockieren. Gleiches gilt dann auch, wenn ich zb eine andere form von Messenger nutze, die E2E nutzt wie zb Matrix, hier kann man auch einen Server selber hosten, wäre dann auch illegal.

Das gleiche müsste dann auch für jegliche andere Art von E2E gelten VPNs usw. Wie gesagt das ist alles Wunschdenken und keiner hat sich hier mit einer validen Umsetzung auch nur 1 Sekunde beschäftigt.

Noch ein Punkt zu WA, Wa nutzt zwar die gleiche Verschlüsselung wie Signal nur ist die Software closed Source 😉 man kann da nie wissen was man schlussendlich bekommt. Die Versuchung ist hier schon groß dass hier Backdoors enthalten sind, denke alleine an die Nutzeranzahl……..


----------



## Sparanus (15. November 2020)

razzor1984 schrieb:


> In Form von Generealschlüssel.


Genau das ist die Frage, wie geht das mit dem Generalschlüssel?
Ich dachte es sind immer Paare.


----------



## DKK007 (15. November 2020)

Spoiler



Und dann noch die Volksverhetzung nach §130 StGB im letzten Absatz.
Wieder so ein Fall der zeigt, dass es den einfachen Kriminellen völlig egal ist, ob jemand bei ihren Straftaten mitlesen kann. Hier sogar öffentlich.





Sparanus schrieb:


> Genau das ist die Frage, wie geht das mit dem Generalschlüssel?
> Ich dachte es sind immer Paare.



Mit einfachen Schlüsselpaaren geht aber auch kein Gruppenchat. Außer man verschlüsselt die Nachricht halt für jeden Teilnehmer einzeln mit dessen öffentlichem Schlüssel.
Und dann kommt halt noch ein öffentlicher Schlüssel vom Provider dazu.


----------



## razzor1984 (15. November 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Genau das ist die Frage, wie geht das mit dem Generalschlüssel?
> Ich dachte es sind immer Paare.


Die Asymmetrische Verschlüsselung hat immer zwei Paare(Privat/Public). Das Stimmt, jedoch würde man hier eine „Man in the middle“ Attacke fahren. Das heißt die Verschlüsselung muss von WA/Signal/Threma so angepasst werden das die Erwähnten ESP Server die Daten abfangen können. Dann wird bei bedarf der Generalschlüssel genutzt und man kann alles in Klartext mitlesen.

Wie gesagt, man müsste PGP und Axolotl(Signal Protokoll) OTR usw so umbauen, dass es Backdoors hat. Wenn du dir den schlüsselaustausch von (Axolotl) per Diffie-Hellman anschaust ist dieser sehr robust. Schwächen kann man solche verfahren immer, nur gehen die da sicher nicht transparent damit um. Jede E2E-Verschlüsselung müsste dann mit den Backdoors der EU angepasst werden.
Diese sind dann „geheim“ und dürften nach der Logik der EU nie an die Öffentlichkeit. Dritte könnten diese auch nicht ausnutzten, weil keiner die Spezialschlüssel hat. Dass die Logik mehr als nur krankt, muss nicht erwähnt werden, aber die Komiker lernen ja nicht mal von der NSA und ihren Fehltritten mit Backdoors, sondern kupfern die Methoden nur ab und glauben, dass bei ihnen das nicht passieren wird………

Wie ich schon vorher geschrieben habe, ist das nicht umsetzbar, weil die Herstelle wie zb. Signal oder Threema (das ganze Geschäftsmodel baut darauf auf) das nicht mittragen würden und sich aus dem europäischen Markt zurückziehen. Weiters sind die bekannten Protokolle alle öffentlich bekannt und das Wissen verschwindet nicht. Wie das dann noch mit dem Datenschutz vereinbar ist oder mit der DSGVO, die starke Verschlüsselung quasi vorschreibt?
Viel Spaß vor dem EUGH


----------



## DKK007 (15. November 2020)

Es wird halt einfach nicht die Verschlüsselung selbst geschwächt, sondern die App sendet einfach eine Kopie deiner Nachrichten an jemanden.
Wer kompiliert denn sein Whatapp selbst und weiß was das heute schon so treibt?


----------



## razzor1984 (15. November 2020)

Kommt drauf an welches der Verfahren umgesetzt wird. Die ESP-Server Umsetzung umfasst eine komplette Anpassung der Verschlüsselung

WA ist nicht sicher, closed source auch wenn diese das Signal Protokoll nutzen, keiner kann überprüfen wie dies implementiert wurde, Metadaten ohne Ende.

Signal bietet dir die App auch per Webseite an  mit Signatur.
Keine google seuche wie GAPS…….


----------



## DKK007 (15. November 2020)

Und am Ende wird sich für den normalen Nutzer eh nichts ändern.

Im Zweifel wandern die ganzen zwielichtigen Gestalten jetzt zu einem Dienst, der zwar Sicherheit verspricht, aber keine bietet, weil einfach schlecht implementiert. Oder direkt zu einem Honeypot-Dienst der Sicherheitsbehörden.
Muss man in den Kreisen einfach nur ordentlich bewerben, dann hat man da 80% im Sack.


----------



## Sparanus (15. November 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Mit einfachen Schlüsselpaaren geht aber auch kein Gruppenchat. Außer man verschlüsselt die Nachricht halt für jeden Teilnehmer einzeln mit dessen öffentlichem Schlüssel.
> Und dann kommt halt noch ein öffentlicher Schlüssel vom Provider dazu.


Doch jeder nutzt das selbe Paar. Deswegen sind Gruppenchats auch nicht sicher. 


DKK007 schrieb:


> Wer kompiliert denn sein Whatapp selbst und weiß was das heute schon so treibt?


Öhm wenn du alles doppelt sendest kann man das sehr einfach herausfinden.


----------



## Albatros1 (15. November 2020)

ΔΣΛ schrieb:


> Also ich vertrauen UNSEREN Behörden, WENN es richtig umgesetzt wird, zb mit Gerichtsbeschluss, wenn es Anschläge wie in Wien verhindert, habe ich nichts dagegen.
> Diejenigen die dies Kritisieren honorieren nie was verhindert wurde, auch weil es in den Medien nicht so deutlich und quantitativ dargelegt wird - oder nicht dargelegt werden kann wegen dem Schutz von Informanten, eingesetzter Technik und Art der überführung die auch später weiter gut funktionieren soll.
> Wir leben in einem freien Land, keiner sollte Mitteleuropa mit zb der Türkei verwechseln.


Nicht vergessen. Immer wieder haben Behörden Gesetze umgangen und Dinge gespeichert oder ausgespäht die sie eigentlich gar nicht dürfen.
Und was man tatsächlich tut kann keiner kontrollieren, nicht mal ein Datenschutzbeauftragter.
Man stelle sich vor, überraschend käme ein Diktator an die Macht, hier oder sonst wo, und hätte diese Möglichkeiten.
Da wäre das 3. Reich oder die Stasi ein Witz dagegen.
Wir sind auf dem Weg den China eingeschlagen hat, jedes Jahr ein bisschen mehr davon.
Und alles läßt sich irgendwie begründen. Zur Not mit Terroristen, das geht immer und für alles.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (17. November 2020)

*Kanzlei WBS EU will End-to-End Verschlüsselung bei WhatsApp & Co. kippen - was braut sich da zusammen?*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0lDf7cAUhXI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hackintoshi (29. November 2020)

Die administrativen schwachmaten in Berlin haben immer noch feuchte träume , wenn sie an die totale überwachung in China denken. Und werden so was hier auch installieren wollen.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Dezember 2020)

Wird es hier nicht geben. Es kommt nicht mal die Gesichtserkennung in Zügen mit denen man die ganzen rechtsextremen Covidioten ohne Maske hätte rausziehen können.


----------



## Wired (7. Dezember 2020)

Von was träumt ihr denn nachts? Wie einfach das heut is kodiertes zu hacken und entkodieren,.WPA2 AES zB. is nich mehr sicher, darum gibts seit einiger Zeit schon WPA 3 und des is nur Wlan Kodierung!


----------



## DKK007 (8. Dezember 2020)

WPA2 ist immer für den normalen Nutzer immer noch sicher. 
Zumal auch ohne WPA-Verschlüsselungen keine Daten wie Passwörter abgegriffen werden können, wenn die Webseite wie heute üblich TLS1.2 nutzt.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Dezember 2020)

Die Frage ist ja auch immer:

Was ist erforderlich um die Lücke auszunutzen?

Also so Sicherheitslecks, dass man die PCIe Lanes als MW Sender nutzen kann und damit Daten nach außen transportieren  kann ist für manche sicherlich eine wichtige Info, aber für den normalen Heimnutzer vollkommen irrelevant.


----------



## DKK007 (9. Dezember 2020)

Und wenn man sich um sowas Gedanken machen muss, bleiben eh nur bauliche Lösungen.
Also Bunker mit entkoppelter Stromversorgung.


----------

